# Fridge Trouble



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

I have an Hymer E690 and recently my coolmatice fridge has lost its coolant, through a leak. I took the fridge out and had the fridge repaired. My problem is that on refitting the fridge, there is no 12v power to the fridge, checked the cables into the fridge and there appears to be no power, checked with voltmeter this confirms this. 

I checked and replaced the fused in the schault box all appear okay. I then took out one cupboard trying to trace the cable as far as I can. 

I am about to take out more cupboards which will be many hours work, before I do this anyone got any ideas what I have not checked. I am hoping that there will be an inline fuse somewhere. 

The fridge is a coolmatic Waeco and works on 12v and 240v (no gas), there was power to the fridge when I removed the fridge. 

I wondering if it could be the the connection into the schault box is loose or an inline fuse somewhere


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

You have put the ignition on have'nt you as the relay is triggered from switch-on.
This protects your battery when on site or stopped.
If you still have no power then start at the battery and find the relay as these are a problem as wired up with blade connecters which cut the wires on installation.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You have to start the engine, it is the alternator that swiches on the fridge relay.

Andy


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Which 12volt feed are you talking about ? There should be 2 supply's. 1 for the electrics of the fridge is the other feed for 12volt, as other posts say when the engine is running. 

Phil


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a Waeco fridge guys it is a 12v compressor fridge so will have a permanent 12v it is not a normal Dometic fridge.

Having said that I can't offer any help


----------

